# Czech Dog Titles



## Patty Pignataro (Jan 21, 2011)

I didnt know where to post this, so here goes, I was searching on line to decipher my dogs pedigree and only found a incomplete list of Czech titles, does any one know them or where I can find a complete list ? Thanks

Example : UMR, Bo, ZTV, ZZP3, RH-TB, ZVP, RH-WA, ZPJ, Atestace ZP IRO, CAC SR


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

There are probably better links but try this: http://www.workingdogs.com/working_titles.htm


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

What is your dog titled in? SVV or ZVV? If you google "translate Czech to English it can assist you with unfamiliar words.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

SVV and ZVV is the same thing, a schutzhund title earned, followed by the number.

Only one is used in Slovakia and one in Czech Republic. In addition to the standard exercises used in schutzhund it has a few more unique to them... I think crawling in obedience or something to that effect and more, I am not sure. 



kim guidry said:


> What is your dog titled in? SVV or ZVV? If you google "translate Czech to English it can assist you with unfamiliar words.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Patty Pignataro said:


> I didnt know where to post this, so here goes, I was searching on line to decipher my dogs pedigree and only found a incomplete list of Czech titles, does any one know them or where I can find a complete list ? Thanks
> 
> Example : UMR, Bo, ZTV, ZZP3, RH-TB, ZVP, RH-WA, ZPJ, Atestace ZP IRO, CAC SR


UMr = Particicpant in Czech Nationals
Bo = ?
ZTV = ?
ZZP3 = Urban SAR Title
RH-T B = Rescue rubble search test title including scentwork, obedience and agility
ZVP = Water/Wilderness SAR Title
RH-W A = rescue water search title including scentwork, obedience and agility
ZPJ = ?
Atestace ZP IRo = ?
CAC SR = Show title


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

oh, so sorry... I should have did it like this....SVV/ZVV.... 

This link list the requirements for a SVV/ZVV title:
http://www.ehretgsd.com/CKS.html
and you can try this link for abbreviation translations:
http://www.ehretgsd.com/title.html





Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> SVV and ZVV is the same thing, a schutzhund title earned, followed by the number.
> 
> Only one is used in Slovakia and one in Czech Republic. In addition to the standard exercises used in schutzhund it has a few more unique to them... I think crawling in obedience or something to that effect and more, I am not sure.


----------



## Patty Pignataro (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, unfortunatly its not my dog that has these titles but her sire and almost all her ancestors have them too. Its pretty cool, some one Really spent a lot of time with their dogs. I will be happy with SchH3 and PSA


----------

